# Specialized Enduro comp 2001



## ManneD (5. Juni 2003)

Ich veräußere mein Ex-Bike.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2734065127

Näheres im Ebay-Angebot


----------



## ManneD (6. Juni 2003)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManneD (6. Juni 2003)

...und noch eins


----------



## ManneD (6. Juni 2003)

...und noch eins


----------



## ManneD (10. Juni 2003)

Aufgrund der "hohen Nachfrage" wurde das Bike mit reduziertem Preis neu eingestellt !

hier der neue Link:


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2735464164


----------

